# What's your Socionics, Enneagram, and Instinctual thingy?



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Curious. 

I wondering what certain members of the ENTP community are. I'm a Socionics ILE, Emneagram 7w8 (Tritype 783) sx/so. Add in anything else you deem interesting.


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

Socionics - ILE (this description actually works better for me overall)
Enneagram - 3w? (I score about the same on 2,4) sx/so 
Tritype - 3-5-9 (in order of score)


----------



## Psyphon (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't remember my Socionics and I don't feel like retaking it right now, but:

Enneagram - 8w7
Tritype - 874 or 873


----------



## treestan (May 9, 2012)

I am an ENTP, 8w7, 874 sx/so. 

I took the socionics/Sloan Big-5 Test. It told me I am a SCUEI, and that I should look for a job in Egyptology. Could work, mummies are nothing if not dead rock stars, oh, and gods. Can't forget that part.

I'm also interested in Jungian Archetypes. So far, I'm registering Queen/Warrior/Trickster/Mystic. Methinks. Again, not totally fluent in said theory yet.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

ILE 
7w8 8w7 4w5
sx/sp
xCUEI
Sanguine-Choleric
DLIP
True Neutral
Ravenclaw


----------



## treestan (May 9, 2012)

Good sir knight, ques...tests. Prithee, to which do you refer? Specifically the Sanguine-Choleric (Medieval Humours?), DLIP, and True Neutral. As I speak Potter, I'm all over the Ravenclaw.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Right-O on the ancient humors; as for the rest, they correspond to http://personalitycafe.com/general-psychology/44116-political-personalities.html and D&D alignment; as for the latter, I'm sure myriad quizzes are scattered throughout the Member Polls and Personality Test subfora.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

- ENTP (MBTI)

- SCUEI (SLOAN)

- 4w5 (Enneagram)

- Slytherin (Hogwarts Houses ;p)

- I alternate between all of the four humors (Hippocrites)

- Inquisitive (Primary Type)

- ILE-0 (Socionics)


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

ENTP
ILE
Sx/Sp
used to be an 8, at least in the military when I hated my life, but I'm starting to think I'm actually a fun loving person now, unless 8's are fun loving too. if not 8, I'm a 7. I'm like a 7 that turns into the hulk when pissed or someone needs saving or protecting.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/99091-stereotypical-entp.html

I made a thread that discusses ENTP's and where they fit into the enneagram.


----------



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

MBTI - ENTP

Enneagram - 7w8 8w9 3w4

Instincts - sx/so

Socionics - ILE-1Ne

SLOAN - s|C|uaI

DnD Alignments - (tbh I'm stuck b/w NG, CG, and CN) but I'll say Chaotic Good (Neutral)


Oh, btw @Psyphon, that first part in your signature? I relate to that _so much_, about 150%. Then after all that, if there's no stimulation, I can literally _feel_ my brain start to turn to mush.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP
6w5 3w4 1w9
sp/so
SLI-Si
Chaotic Neutral


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

INTJ
5w6 3w4 1w9
sp/so
ILI-Ni
True Neutral


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

MBTI: INTJ-T
Enneagram: 5w6, 1w2, 4w5
Instincts: SO/SP
Socionics: ILI-Ni (INTp)
Mindhunters: VDI-P
D&D Alignment: NG/L (Neutral Good w/Lawful tendencies, aka Social Good)


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

What are some good websites for Socionics?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

INFJ official test, little more INFP 'imo'.
IEI-Ni
5w4 4w5 1w9
so/sp/sx




Alesha said:


> What are some good websites for Socionics?


Wikisocion


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

In case you can't see my signature:

IEE 
7w6 9w8 2w3 So/sx
SCUAI
Chaotic Good
Sanguine/Phlegmatic


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

Socionics : EII 
Enneagram : 6w7 4w3 9w1 
Instinctual : SX/SP 
EII-Fi 
RLUAI
Neutral Good


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

MBTI: INFP
Socionics: EII 
Enneagram: 1w2 - 6w7 - 3w2
Instinctual: sp/sx
Big 5/SLOAN: RLOEI
Moral Alignment: Lawful Neutral (3x3)/Lawful Moral (5x5)


----------

